# Missing in action?



## Luke (Nov 27, 2003)

Anyone know if Russ or Jason (Hellhound) are both on holiday, or something?

I haven't been able to contact either for about a week now.

Thanks.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 27, 2003)

Well, I think I recall Denise mentioning something about her and Jason taking a brief vacation, but it wouldn't be for Thanksgiving, because they're from Canada and have a different celebration.  And Russ is British, so he's definitely still around.  Mostly we're just busy; I've seen Russ post a thing or two in the past few days.

If it's urgent, don't hesitate to post a notice here asking Russ to look for your message.  He receives a heckuva lot of emails each day, so I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't replied to them all.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 27, 2003)

I'll look for your email, Luke!  Sometimes I get a bit backlogged with 'em.  I need a secretary!


----------



## Dextra (Nov 27, 2003)

Luke said:
			
		

> Anyone know if Russ or Jason (Hellhound) are both on holiday, or something?
> 
> I haven't been able to contact either for about a week now.




Hound and I aren't on holiday, it's just the final weeks of this semester for both of us taking its toll.
And the fact that Luke sent Hound an IM rather than an email probably had something to do with the lack of response (Hound hasn't been using his IM softs of late).


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, I'm waiting for HH too.  I'm hoping that finals treat him well, and he'll survive to next year.


----------



## Vaxalon (Dec 17, 2003)

Shouldn't the semester be ending very, very soon?


----------

